# What is best DVC resort for 6 y/o who love the pool



## CAROLW (May 3, 2008)

I know all DVC resorts are great for kids, but are there ones that are more geared towards young children vs older kids and/or adults. I am looking for a great pool and a resort that has lots of children activities. So far it seems that the Beach, Boardwalk and Wilderness Lodge would be great, but how about OKW and SSR?


----------



## icydog (May 3, 2008)

Any DVC resort is good for kids. They are all great. The Beach Club pool does have a baby slide and a tiny beach for toddlers but for a six yo any of the resorts will do. My grandson, age 5, loved Animal Kingdom because of the lovely pool slide. He had to wear a life vest but he loved it. Also the pool is laid out really nicely. 
I am not a fan of the Boardwalk pool. I find that clown face frightening. I don't even like to look at it. 

I love the new OKW pool and slide. It is perfect for little kids. 

VWL feature pool is nice and has a nice slide as well. The villas pool is very small and not too exciting but it is usually empty and that is a plus. 

I go back to my original thinking, they are all great except for the BWV pool imho.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 4, 2008)

I have a just turned 7 yr old, who is a pretty good swimmer(he does laps in an Olympic size pool during swim lessons).

He loved SAB at BCV, the slide was the main attraction there. You have to go out of the pool area and across the walk way to get to the steps for the slide(it's huge for a resort pool slide). The 11 yr old thought it was too much work. The whole pool area is big, but they have a beach area good for smaller kids. I think you run into a problem there if you have kids of varying swim abilities. 

VWL main pool is their least favorite, slide rather small. Though the 7 yr old loved the water balloon toss game on the beach. They spent more time in the villa/quiet pool during the trip.

They both liked SSR's main pool. Slide not too big or small. It's pretty big. even at Thanksgiving last year they had plenty of room. CM had a lot of games going on in the afternoon. It also has zero entry and suitable areas for small kids. I haven't checked out the Grandstand pool, but I've heard it's nice with a water spray area. The kids liked the quiet pool at Congress Park.


----------



## BWV Dreamin (May 4, 2008)

Well, I happen to be one that loves the pool at BWV...the slide is very good for adults and for kids. You can see all your children from one spot (the lounge!). The pool at Beach Club could be a little rough for younger children.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 4, 2008)

They are all great, but the BCV clearly has the best pool.


----------



## CAROLW (May 4, 2008)

Does VWL stand for the Wilderness Lodge?? If it does that's a shame cause I liked the Wilderness Lodge the most, but the pool is so important to my kids. They are both very good swimmers and just love slides!

Do all of the locations have good children's activities and "Kid Clubs" and parent's nite out?

What one(s) are your favorite?


----------



## Seth Nock (May 6, 2008)

Beach Club and Boardwalk are best for younger kids, Saratoga Springs and Old Key West for older kids and adults, as it is much closer to downtown Disney.  Old Key West will use fewer points, if that is a concern.


----------



## EAM (May 6, 2008)

At night, from beach the shore of the lake at VWL, you can see the electric boat parade.  I think this is something a six year old might enjoy.   

A possible problem with the pools at VWL, though, is that the setting is so natural, ducks may decide the pools are intended for them.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 6, 2008)

Seth Nock said:


> Beach Club and Boardwalk are best for younger kids, Saratoga Springs and Old Key West for older kids and adults, as it is much closer to downtown Disney.  Old Key West will use fewer points, if that is a concern.



Saratoga Springs also has the zero entry at the main pool(which is also great for small kids). It has a cute Donald Duck spray area at the main pool. I'm an owner there and my kids love it, especially the 7 yr old being in walking distance to the Lego store at DTD. :rofl: The new Grandstand pool(I haven't stayed in that section) has a spray/play area too.

Stormalong Bay gives some parents nightmares(there was a long thread on that on the Disboards). Great for me, I've got an 11 and 7 yr old who both swim. Tough if you have an 11yr good swimmer, 5yr old just starting and a 2 yr old. Or if you are a "helicopter" parent, not very good sight lines at SAB. Luna Park at BWV is better, but that clown slide has been known to creep out kids and adults too.


----------



## littlestar (May 6, 2008)

The Boardwalk clown pool would be easier to keep track of a 6 year old. Beach Club's Storm a Long Bay is a VERY big pool with currents and shifting sand. We just got back from the Beach Club Villas and I saw a little girl get pretty scared by the current when she started drifting in it (her dad came to her rescue). So Storm a Long Bay would make me nervous with younger kids (being a mom). 

SSR has a nice zero entry pool with slide. They also show movies at that pool in the evenings (very nice). The Wilderness Lodge main pool is a fun pool - the slide isn't real big but it looks like fun to me   OKW has a sandcastle slide. Here is a website that has some great pool pictures of BWV and Storm a Long Bay. Just look under slideshow:

www.tagrel.com

If your DVC trade doesn't come through, don't rule out Marriott Horizons Orlando. Horizons has 2 themed pools (zero entry) with a pirate ship slide, a second pool with a platform slide and adjacent mini water park play area. It's adorable for kids and reminds me very much of the Disney resorts. 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/...339407405f4&auto=0&idx=29&m=1&d=1210079089326


----------



## EAM (May 7, 2008)

VWL has a small beach (not for swimming, though, as I recall on the lake.  At night, you can see the "electric light parade" on the lake from that location.

Accidental duplicate post - sorry - how do I delete a whole message?


----------



## laxmom (May 7, 2008)

icydog said:


> Any DVC resort is good for kids. They are all great. The Beach Club pool does have a baby slide and a tiny beach for toddlers but for a six yo any of the resorts will do. My grandson, age 5, loved Animal Kingdom because of the lovely pool slide. He had to wear a life vest but he loved it. Also the pool is laid out really nicely.
> I am not a fan of the Boardwalk pool. I find that clown face frightening. I don't even like to look at it.
> 
> I love the new OKW pool and slide. It is perfect for little kids.
> ...



I agree!  That thing is scary!

SAB is awesome as is VWL main pool.  Our kids loved that pool.  We haven't stayed there is 6 years and they still talk about it.  They were 10 and 17 at the time - so a little older.  I haven't been to the other onesl.....yet!


----------

